# Hets



## Butler_88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all, need some info. I've been keeping royals a couple of years now and I'm thinking of buying a normal het for something. I need help understanding it fully first though I think. I seen a normal het clown on here for £120, why so cheap when a clown is a grand plus?What is 50%,66%or100% het,what are the differences. Do you need to breed a het to another het of the same gene to be successful? Sorry if these seem like stupid questions to those of you that know the answers.
Thanks


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/814850-genetics-101-a.html


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Right i will try and explain the best i can, but only been keeping royals for 12 month myself, so please bear with me!!

You are correct, that you need to have at least 1 ressesive gene of the same gene in each of the parents i.e Het Clown x Het Clown or Clown X Het Clown ect..., to have a chance of producing a visual morph.

As for 50%,66%,100% this is the possibility, that a snake has of carrying that gene. For example:

Clown X Normal would produce 100% Het Clowns, meaning every single offspring from that pairing will have the Clown gene but look like a normal!!

Het Clown X Het Clown could produce visual Clowns, but any normal looking offspring will be 66% poss Het Clown, meaning they will have a 66% chance of carrying the Clown gene!!

Het Clown X Normal would produce all normals but they will be 50% poss Het clown, meaning they will have a 50% chance of carrying the Clown gene!!

hope this made sense, and sorry if not!!:blush:

As for pricing, you would pay more for a 100% Het than you would for a 50% or 66% poss Het, as there is no guarantee that the 50% or 66% carry the gene, so really only a price of a normal should be paid!!:bash:

Of course i could be wrong on any/all of the above, so i may stand corrected!!


----------



## Butler_88 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well i consider myself informed . Thank you very Much, most helpful. I've saved your reply. Couldn't find the info anywhere without buying a big book, thought it was time I asked lol. 
Thanks again


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

:welcome:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Butler_88 said:


> Well i consider myself informed . Thank you very Much, most helpful. I've saved your reply. Couldn't find the info anywhere without buying a big book, thought it was time I asked lol.
> Thanks again



Did you click the link to my basic introduction to genetics that Paul posted?

bal1l3y76 gave a correct answer, but if you're getting into morphs, it might by worth getting in the background reading and explanations of terms :2thumb:


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Did you click the link to my basic introduction to genetics that Paul posted?
> 
> bal1l3y76 gave a correct answer, but if you're getting into morphs, it might by worth getting in the background reading and explanations of terms :2thumb:


Agree^^^:2thumb:


----------



## Butler_88 (Nov 4, 2010)

No I've not looked, sorry Paul I must have missed your post. Thanks for link I will be having a good look. Slowly getting into the morphs, a lot for me to learn yet.


----------

